# RIP Carter



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Unfortunately found out some bad news today. Ella and I were away this weekend and today was our first walk around the neighborhood since returning. During our walk we found out that Carter passed away. Carter was my neighbors golden that lives down the street. He was 11 years old and Ella's best friend. Ella always looks for him when we walk by his house.

From what Carter's owner said, he was acting completely fine, his normal self. He and Ella played with each in their yard the beginning of last week. I don't know what led to it, but apparently he had blood inside of his stomach. They could have done surgery but they didn't know if it would work or how long it would prolong Carter's life, or what quality of life he would have. So they had to make the tough decision to let him go to the Rainbow Bridge. I feel so bad for the family.

Ironically enough, we walked by the house before I spoke with Carter's dad. Normally Ella tries to hang around there and will whine. Today she didn't. She went into the yard, looked for about two seconds and that was it. Don't know if it's a coincidence or if she somehow knows.

RIP Carter


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry, I know you and Ella will be missing Carter and he will be missed. Unfortunately, it sounds like Carter had a typical ending for a Golden. Sigh..... My condolences to you on the loss of your buddy.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Terrible and such sad news. Sorry for your loss. 

Such sad news to find out a friend's dog has passed. I was crushed when I found out when Maverick's first friend passed. I was out of it for a week.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

It's not much, but here are some pics I took of Ella and Carter playing in the snow this past winter. The both played rough and would try to take each other out.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What great photos of Carter and Ella together. He looks like a gorgeous boy. RIP Carter and so sorry for your loss. I bet it feels like family.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Man that sucks so bad ,sorry for the loss


----------



## deadmanh (Jul 2, 2015)

sorry for your loss


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I dreaded taking Ella for her walk today. Like I said before, she has always looked for Carter every time we go by. She cries and normally have to give her a tug to keep walking. Today she barely even glanced at their house. Didn't try to stop at all, no slowing down, no whining. She didn't both when I walked her and when my parents took her, so past the house 4 times. Something tells me she somehow knows.

I'm a little surprised I'm as sad as I am because he wasn't even my dog. Brought back memories of losing our last dog. Depressing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carter*



ktkins7 said:


> I dreaded taking Ella for her walk today. Like I said before, she has always looked for Carter every time we go by. She cries and normally have to give her a tug to keep walking. Today she barely even glanced at their house. Didn't try to stop at all, no slowing down, no whining. She didn't both when I walked her and when my parents took her, so past the house 4 times. Something tells me she somehow knows.
> 
> I'm a little surprised I'm as sad as I am because he wasn't even my dog. Brought back memories of losing our last dog. Depressing.


I am so very sorry about Carter. If you want to email me the date, his name and the owner's first name I will add him to the Rainbow Bridge. I think Ella knows, too

[email protected]


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just emailed you the info. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carter*

Rest in peace, Carter.
I added Carter to the Rainbow Bridge. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-8.html#post5828802


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to read Carter has passed, he was beautiful. 
I know he will be missed by his family, you and Ella. 

I think our Goldens know, they sense it. 

Godspeed Carter


----------

